# The issue of living in an apartment building when trying to get into voice acting/singing



## JollyCooperation (Aug 9, 2021)

I've always loved acting/singing ever since I was a part of my school's theatre group. When I finished school though, that passion kinda died because I am the kind of person who is always afraid of causing discomfort to others, and I really didn't want to be hearing angry knocks on my door. 

So, I am interested to see if there are some folks here who are in a similar situation as I am and have had no issues recording their work. Do you have some way of dampening the sound so that it's less noisy for your neighbors? I have read that you can make some kind of 'chamber' for you to record in, but since I am anything but gifted in the ways of craftsmanship, I can't see myself whipping up something that is both sound-dampening and won't fall over if you sneeze at it. Any tips or tricks thrown my way are greatly appreciated!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2021)

I honestly haven't found a solution because everywhere I go is made of thin paper walls, but I hope you find your opportunity sooner than later!!!
I used to do all kinds of imitations and just really enjoy singing unprofessionally (and not in hearing range of others). Now I've pretty much lost my voice because the only people I talk to are customers. My flat, robot imitation is pretty solid though!


----------



## Erix (Aug 9, 2021)

You could try buying some sound proofing foam and placing it on your walls, tho I think it could be a bit pricey, and I don’t know how effective they are. I just know lots of music studios use them and youtubers and such to block noise, so perhaps that’s credible enough to at least look into that?

I don’t know if your super passionate about singing and acting that you want to pursue a career in it or smth, but what I like to do is sometimes go on walks and just sing to myself xd


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I honestly haven't found a solution because *everywhere I go is made of thin paper walls*, but I hope you find your opportunity sooner than later!!!


Same here!
Everywhere I go is like judy hopps apartment!!
All my neighbors be crazy @w@
In my case it wouldn't hurt to add more noises



JollyCooperation said:


> I have read that you can make some kind of 'chamber' for you to record in, but since I am anything but gifted in the ways of craftsmanship, I can't see myself whipping up something that is both sound-dampening and won't fall over if you sneeze at it. Any tips or tricks thrown my way are greatly appreciated!





Erix said:


> You could try buying some sound proofing foam and placing it on your walls, tho I think it could be a bit pricey, and I don’t know how effective they are. I just know lots of music studios use them and youtubers and such to block noise, so perhaps that’s credible enough to at least look into that?
> 
> I don’t know if your super passionate about singing and acting that you want to pursue a career in it or smth, but what I like to do is sometimes go on walks and just sing to myself xd


Also another alternative is using egg cartons! They are less expensive and they can be used as a cheap alternative to proofing foam

A thing I recommend is filling with a bit of cotton the inner sides of the cardboardcones and covering the whole room and testing putting loud music inside the room and getting out, if you can hear it, it needs more proofing like using tape on the corners or in empty spaces between.

I hope it helps you to achieve your goals~ <3


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 11, 2021)

Removed


----------



## JollyCooperation (Aug 19, 2021)

Thought I'd give ya folks an update to my situation: I have done some research in terms of acoustics and such, and it turns out none of the rooms in my apartment are super good for this kinda stuff :/ The most suitable room in terms of not having living rooms/bedrooms above or below it is my bathroom, and bathrooms SUCK for sound quality. In general, hard surfaces or big rooms are bad for acoustics, so having a decently sized storage room with no windows is probably one of the best options. 

I'm starting to feel like the best option really is to just move into one of these small mobile homes, no neighbors means no one to complain! You'd have to be able to afford such a thing though. 

For those you DO have something like the storage room I mentioned and wonder how they can put sound dampening foam on the walls/ceiling without much of a mess: I have heard that the "tesa powerstrip" is a very solid solution for that, because it doesn't rip the wallpaper and doesn't leave stains when removing it. There are probably similar products offered by adhesive tape brands in other countries.


----------

